
U.S. economy surprises with 273,000 jobs added in February - hhs
https://www.axios.com/economy-february-jobs-report-6a99c92c-feff-4b70-a7e6-5f502d529f56.html
======
bediger4000
I almost hate to ask, but... how reliable is this number? I mean, the US
government has been pulling information that they used to provide, attempting
to suppress bad news information, things like that. Can we believe this
number?

